# can you guys please vote on my plush design?



## not-fun (Aug 4, 2011)

it's on Patchtogether.com which requires you to set up an account before you can vote...but the accounts are free, and PT doesn't spam you unless you ask them to. 

this is my first plush design to be (potentially) made by a real plush company, and i really need the support and lots of positive votes for it to be made into a reality. 

can y'all help me out? the plush is over here.

thanks in advance


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 4, 2011)

If your plush design is good enough, it'll get the votes and you wouldn't need to ask people from unrelated places to vote for you. It is pretty cool, though! I can't say I like the look of those extra arms, though... it looks great on the artwork, but I can't see them being too fantastic on a plush. Expectations and reality and all that.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 4, 2011)

That's actually pretty adorable... I personally think it would look better long and thin rather then plump and pudgy as a plushie, like in the picture. :3


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks kind of boring.
If you're going to bother with trying to get a unique plush made, might as well create an interesting design that doesn't just look like a toony weasel with extra limbs.


----------



## Conker (Aug 4, 2011)

What sort of horrible mutation does that thing have?


----------



## Mentova (Aug 4, 2011)

Even if I liked the design I wouldn't vote for it just because you advertised it on the forum. I hate when people make VOTE FOR ME threads.


----------



## Ilayas (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure vote for me threads belong in the Link Plox or not at all. The OP needs to lurk more before posting. 

Also I don't vote for people that beg for votes.


----------



## not-fun (Aug 4, 2011)

i really wasn't sure which forum this would go in, since it was a plush design but also a request...
mods can move it wherever's appropriate.

to those who will vote- thanks!
to those who don't want to - that's okay, thanks for at least reading the thread.

@vaelarsa and gibby - i can't go too in depth with the design due to the limitations of PT's plush making department. judging by what happened with skulldog's plush (seen here) most of the details of the original design were lost in translation. so i decided to keep it as simple as possible, very few frills. the fact that the fabric would be one colour should also make it easier to make.

as you noted with the actual drawing alongside it, the creature design itself is a little more fun. but when making merch, you kind of need to simplify.

@conker - a SPACE AGE one


----------



## Xenke (Aug 5, 2011)

Personally, I'm saying this as a bit of critique whether or not you want it, that extra limb is very oddly positioned. It doesn't really look like it's _supposed_ to be there, even if it is. Their just not bending the right way really.

If you were to revise this, I'd say that you need to:

Elongate the body a bit. The plush version really doesn't give a good representation of the character you're trying to capture.
Make all the limbs point the same way. Probably all facing towards the front. That backwards bending thing is really bugging me.
In your design, the chest fluff looks like a tumor.

I do think that you simplified the design nicely though.


----------



## not-fun (Aug 5, 2011)

i'm just concerned that if the limbs are all pointing forward, it'll fall over. the two pointed back are to hold it up. but maybe if they were rotation-jointed, it could work either way. hmm!

i guess that fluff does look majorly odd. blegh, that's what i get trying to use a tablet. i should have just drawn it in the Real World and submitted it that way. i suppose doing so today wouldn't be a terrible edit. thanks for the feedback!


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 5, 2011)

no i wont! >=D
...ok fine >_>


----------



## not-fun (Aug 5, 2011)

hehe, thanks cool :>

here's the revised design:
http://d.facdn.net/art/not-fun/1312565898.not-fun_plushrevised.png

i tried to tone down the chest fluff, and actually used tools i'm used to using. i'm not that happy with the frontwards or backwards view, but the side looks better to me. opinions? crit?


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like some strange sergal.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 6, 2011)

Now it looks like a messed up taur. Not sure if better or worse than original design though, still wouldn't vote or buy it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 6, 2011)

Gibby said:


> If your plush design is good enough, it'll get the votes and you wouldn't need to ask people from unrelated places to vote for you. It is pretty cool, though! I can't say I like the look of those extra arms, though... it looks great on the artwork, but I can't see them being too fantastic on a plush. Expectations and reality and all that.



Imo, OP shouldn't be asking for votes at all. I'm not going to vote for something just because I've been asked to, that's kinda cheating imo too. I'll vote if I like it, not because I've been asked to vote for it by someone who is obviously desperate to win.


----------



## Jesie (Aug 6, 2011)

What ever happened to people just making their own damn plushies?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 6, 2011)

never vote those who beg votes.


----------

